# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Πιθανο Πρόβλημα σε Τηλεφωνική πρίζα

## tmagafas

Καλημέρα.
μετα απο ανακαίνηση που έγινε δεν μου λειτουργει η πριζα που ειχα.
προς το παρον εχω συνδεσει ρουτερ και τηλεφωνο σε αλλη πριζα.
αυτο που θελω ειναι να εχω αλλου το τηλεφωνο και αλλου το ρουτερ.
σας παραθετω 2 εικονες για να εχετε εικονα συνδεσμολογιας.
ευχαριστω.

DSC_0056.jpg DSC_0057.jpg

απο την κεντρικη (μαλλον) πριζα...
σπλιτερ....
1 καλωδιο (ντι εσ ελ) καταληγει στο ρουτερ....
1 καλωδιο καταληγει στο τηλεφωνο...
και λειτουργουν και τα δυο αψογα.
θελω να παραμεινει το ρουτερ σε αυτη την πριζα και το τηλεφωνο να το παω σε αλλη.
ειναι εφικτο;;
θα μπορουσα να μετρησω τις πριζες με το πολυμετρο  για να δω αν λειτουργει η κεντρικη σαν "κομβος",δηλαδη αν απο αυτη παει σε ολες τις υπολοιπες.
η αν  ειναι σε αλλη σειρα η εσωτερικη τους καλωδιωση. 

ελπιζω να εχω καταφερει να αποτυπωσω το προβλημα μου   :Smile:

----------


## nyannaco

Mπορείς στη μία πρίζα να συνδέσεις απευθείας το modem, χωρίς splitter, και στην άλλη το τηλέφωνο, χρησιμοποιώντας είτε το splitter (η έξοδος DSL θα μείνει κενή σε αυτή την περίπτωση) είτε ένα φίλτρο, αν έχεις / το προτιμάς επειδή είναι λίγο μικρότερο.

----------


## tmagafas

> Mπορείς στη μία πρίζα να συνδέσεις απευθείας το modem, χωρίς splitter, και στην άλλη το τηλέφωνο, χρησιμοποιώντας είτε το splitter (η έξοδος DSL θα μείνει κενή σε αυτή την περίπτωση) είτε ένα φίλτρο, αν έχεις / το προτιμάς επειδή είναι λίγο μικρότερο.



υπαρχει φιλτρο. 
διαβαζεσαι σιγουρος Nίκο.. θα δουλεψει στανταρ η για να το δοκιμασω το λες?
sxedio.PNG αυτο δηλαδη??

----------


## nyannaco

Αυτό. Θα δουλέψει. Κι αν όχι (π.χ. γιατί έχει πρόβλημα η άλλη πρίζα), επανέρχεσαι εκεί που είσαι, δεν χαλάει κάτι.

----------


## tmagafas

> Αυτό. Θα δουλέψει. Κι αν όχι (π.χ. γιατί έχει πρόβλημα η άλλη πρίζα), επανέρχεσαι εκεί που είσαι, δεν χαλάει κάτι.


Δεν παίζει ρόλο αν μοιράζει η κεντρική σε κάθε μία ξεχωριστά η σε σειρά;
Δεν υπάρχει αμφισβήτηση, απλά εγκυκλοπαιδικα....

----------


## nyannaco

Οχι, θα δουλέψει έτσι κι αλλιώς, αρκεί να μην έχει πρόβλημα η εγκατάσταση.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Νικο, αυτα τα modem δεν ειναι voip και πρεπει το τηλ να βγει απο το ρουτερ?

----------


## nyannaco

Αλέξανδρε, το θέμα δεν είναι το modem, αλλά ο τύπος τηλεφωνίας του παρόχου. 
Μπορεί το modem να υποστηρίζει VoIP, αλλά η τρέχουσα συνδεσμολογία του (τηλέφωνο από το splitter) υποδηλώνει PSTN τηλεφωνία, οπότε όχι.

----------

αλπινιστης (22-10-18)

----------


## VirusX2

Με βαση την συνδεσμολογια που δεν παίζει θα κρίνουμε εάν είναι VoIP ή όχι;

----------


## JOUN

.........

----------


## tmagafas

> Οχι, θα δουλέψει έτσι κι αλλιώς, αρκεί να μην έχει πρόβλημα η εγκατάσταση.


Το δοκίμασα και τελικά δεν δουλεύει το τηλέφωνο.  Μόνο το ρουτερ συγχρονίζει. 
Θα μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι με την εσωτερική καλωδιωση;

----------


## nyannaco

Αν βαλεις μονο το τηλεφωνο στην αλλη πριζα, χωρις φίλτρο και χωρις το modem στην αρχικη, δουλευει;

----------


## tmagafas

> Αν βαλεις μονο το τηλεφωνο στην αλλη πριζα, χωρις φίλτρο και χωρις το modem στην αρχικη, δουλευει;


Οχι...  Δυστυχώς. Θα το αφήσω όπως έχει... στην αρχική και θα βάλω 15μετρο καλωδιο για να πάει και το τηλεφωνο εκεί που  θέλω..συν 15μέτρα και εθερνετ για το pos.
Από την άλλη τώρα που το σκέφτομαι θα μπορούσα μόνο με το εθερνετ να αλλάξω βύσματα 
Και να χρησιμοποιήσω το ένα ζευγάρι για το τηλέφωνο και 2 αλλά για το pos

----------


## nyannaco

Άρα το προβλημα ειναι στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση. Επειδη τα καλωδια τηλεφώνου σπάνια παθαίνουν κατι, το πιθανότερο ειναι καποια κακή συνδεση σε μια απο τις πρίζες, η προβληματική πριζα. Εγω θα ξεκιναγα να το ψάχνω απο εκει, αντι να απλώνω καλούμπα... αν δεν εχεις τις γνωσεις να το κανεις μονος σου, μηπως αξιζει να φέρεις ενα ηλεκτρολόγο;

----------


## VirusX2

Σορρυ παιδια, τωρα ειδα οτι ετσι οπως τα εχεις δουλευει. Ενα μυαλο χειμωνα καλοκαιρι..
Το προβλημα ειναι οντως στην εσωτερικη καλωδιωση..! Μηπως εχεις vdsl?

----------


## tmagafas

> Σορρυ παιδια, τωρα ειδα οτι ετσι οπως τα εχεις δουλευει. Ενα μυαλο χειμωνα καλοκαιρι..
> Το προβλημα ειναι οντως στην εσωτερικη καλωδιωση..! Μηπως εχεις vdsl?


οπως προαναφερθηκε απο φίλο Νίκο PSTN εχω.
υποθετω πως δεν εχει ενωσει κατι καλα ο ηλεκτρολογος που ηρθε.
εξωτερικα θα τα βαλω τα καλωδια με καναλακι, τοουλαχιστον προσωρινα για να κανει ο ανθρωπος την δουλεια του.
και καποια στιγμη στο συντομο μελλον θα κοιταξω πριζες καλωδια και συνδεσεις. 
απλα αναρωτιομουν μηπως κανω λαθος στην μετα συνδεσμολογια μεταξυ σπλιτερ  ρουτερ και τηλεφωνου.
οπως και να εχει σας ευχαριστω ολους καθενα προσωπικα για τις συμβουλες σας!!

----------

